# Anyone heard from Nem?



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Chaps,

As above...Any one heard from Nem recently? I've texted and PM'd him but had no reply?

Is he not speaking to me...lol!

Regards,

Martin :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

No idea Mac but.....

Useless Fact No1

I have your old liquid gauge in my car.


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

lol...r u sure? :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

As in Nick?

Still around. Posted on facebook yesterday.


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Yep, tried his phone and pm? ... Must just be me lol!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think your right its just you mate :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mac1967 said:


> lol...r u sure? :lol:


Well the password is MACSTT ?


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

lol...that's not me matey...similar


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I believe he's spending a year dead for tax reasons


----------

